# Saarschleifenmarathon



## hausmuell (18. März 2006)

Hallo
Die Strecke ist leider nicht aus der Website ersichtlich, ich würde sie mir aber gerne vorher ansehen. Hat jemand letztes Mal GPS mitlaufen lassen ?
Wäre super, Datenformat egal

hausmuell


----------



## matz-melon (19. März 2006)

Hallo ???hausmuell???,

ich kann leider nicht mit GPS Daten dienen. Aber folgendes könnte Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen:

Besichtigung Kurzstrecke: Samstag 01. April 2006
Besichtigung Halbmarathon: Samstag 15. April 2006

Soweit meine Infos reichen wird beim Marathon eine Teilstrecke des Halbmarathon zweimal gefahren.

Also dann, viel Spaß

Matz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (19. März 2006)

Ne Karte gabs schon mal
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=149547&page=7


----------



## Digicambiker (19. März 2006)

Hallo "Hausmüll"
Die GPSdaten kann ich dir geben. Aus Uchtelfangen? Kennen wir uns? Kannst ja mal auf unserer Website vorbeischauen, vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen biken? Auf der Kontaktseite findest du auch meine E-Mail.

WWW.Bikefreunde-Merchweiler.de  

Gruß Digicambiker


----------



## hausmuell (19. März 2006)

Hallo
Vielen Dank an alle
Die ersten beiden Wochen im April bin ich "leider" in der Provence zum Biken und Rouge süffeln. Mach ich halt meine private Vorfahrt, so wie die Beine und die Leber sich erholt haben
....und immer locker durch die Hose atmen...
hausmuell


----------



## Doctor (19. März 2006)

Hi,

die Strecke von 2006 hat sich gegenüber der von 2005 allerdings an einigen Stellen verändert.

Grüße

Doc


----------



## Saarschleife (29. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,
die Besichtigung der Kurzstrecke findet am kommenden Sa. (01. April) statt. Wir starten pünktlich um 14Uhr am Cloef Atrium in Orscholz. 
Bitte gutes Wetter mitbringen.
Die Besichtigung des Halbmarathons findet am 15. April statt. Wir starten ebenfalls um 14Uhr am Cloef Atrium.

Grüße

Saarschleife

http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de


----------



## Saarschleife (10. April 2006)

Hallo Saarschleifen-Biker,

Am Mittwoch den 19. April 2006 ist der Voranmeldeschluss zum 2. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon.
Bei Meldung nach dem 19. April besteht kein Anspruch auf das Teilnehmer-Shirt!!!

Die Online-Anmeldung wird am Donnerstag den 04. Mai geschlossen.

Bei Nachmeldungen am Veranstaltungswochenende wird aus organisatorischen Gründen eine Nachmeldegebühr von 5 fällig.

Grüße


----------



## swift daddy (11. April 2006)

dumme Frage ... aber wie läuft die Besichtigung denn ab? wird die Strecke dann locker mit den Bikes abgefahren, oder wie?


----------



## Bergkeucher (11. April 2006)

Lt. HP wird in 3 leistungsklassen gefahrn.
Schauen mer mal.
Auf jedem Fall freu ich mich drauf.
Bis jetzt bin ich den Saarschleifenmarathon gelaufen, jetzt wird er auch gefahrn.

Dafür fahr ich 320 Km Anreise in mein Geburtsland.


Gruss Bergkeucher


----------



## zaprok (11. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

wäre auch bei der Besichtigung dabei. Die Klasseneinteilung bei der Besichtigung habe ich auf der Homepage aber nicht gefunden. Wäre mir aber schon recht wichtig, dass man da auch locker fahren kann  

Weiß jemand mehr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .T.O.O.L. (11. April 2006)

Hi
ja, es werden Gruppen je nach Leistung zusammenfahren. Bei der Besichtigung der Kurzstrecke vorletzten Samstag hatten wir auch 3 Gruppen am Ende. Die Besichtigung ist kein Rennen, sondern der Spaß steht im Vordergrund.

Gruß Ötzi


----------



## swift daddy (11. April 2006)

zumal die Strecke dann doch eh shcon gekennzeichnet is, oder? sprich man geht net unterwegs verloren wenn man langsam hinterher trottet


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (12. April 2006)

Nein

Grüsse Ötzi


----------



## 007ike (12. April 2006)

nein die Strecke ist noch nicht ausgeschildert (was ich mir denke) oder
nein du gehst nicht verlohen (was ich nicht glaube!)?


----------



## Saarschleife (12. April 2006)

Die Strecke ist am Samstag noch nicht ausgeschildert und verloren geht auch keiner. Es soll ja eine Besichtigung sein und kein Rennen. 
Bis Samstag.

Grüße


----------



## swift daddy (12. April 2006)

kk ... nich dass mich da im Wald einer klauen würde    also dann bis Sa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (13. April 2006)

Saarschleife
Die Besichtigung des Halbmarathons findet am 15. April statt. Wir starten ebenfalls um 14Uhr am Cloef Atrium.

Grüße

Saarschleife

[URL="http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de" schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de[/URL]



ha! wetter soll ja ausgerechnet am samstag auch top werden, das passt ja 

...sonst noch wer aus sb? wie siehts da eigentlich mit zugverbindung aus - oder doch besser mit dem auto???


----------



## Limit83 (13. April 2006)

Hallo!
Bin auch dabei. Kommen aus IGB / SB und fahren gegen 11.00 bzw. 11.15 uhr los.
Gruß Limit


----------



## zeitweiser (13. April 2006)

Wir werden ebenfalls teilnehmen.


----------



## Einheimischer (13. April 2006)

Ich komme auch.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (13. April 2006)

bin mir noch unschlüssig, ob ich mit dem rad hin und heim oder nur hin fahre. können wir ja vielleicht morgen mittag mal drüber reden...


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (14. April 2006)

DeadKennedy schrieb:
			
		

> ..... wie siehts da eigentlich mit zugverbindung aus - oder doch besser mit dem auto???


Hi, 
mit dem Zug kommst du nur bis Mettlach; dann hast du schon mal den ersten Uphill mit dem Bike bis zum Atrium in Orcholz  und kannst aufgewärmt starten  , 

Cu Oetzi


----------



## Boardman (14. April 2006)

@dead kennedy

Nach dem momentanen Stand der Dinge bin Ich dabei(falls mir meine Freundin keine Strich durch die Rechnung macht! )

Lass uns heute Abend mal telefonieren.


----------



## Limit83 (14. April 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> bin mir noch unschlüssig, ob ich mit dem rad hin und heim oder nur hin fahre. können wir ja vielleicht morgen mittag mal drüber reden...


Machen wir! Aber mit Rad hin und zurück können wir mit ca. 9 bis 10h rechnen.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Lucky-DR (14. April 2006)

Ich komme aus Richtung SLS angereist und könnte noch zwei Personen mit Rädern mitnehmen. Bei Interesse bitte anbimmeln oder SMS. Nummer steht im Profil.
Und jetzt gehts erstmal auf die Reise...
LG
Lucky


----------



## chris84 (14. April 2006)

StefanSLS und ich sind möglicherweise auch mit am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (14. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Machen wir! Aber mit Rad hin und zurück können wir mit ca. 9 bis 10h rechnen.
> Gruß Limit!



Öm, von Kirkel aus sind es dann ca 12h  naja mal sehen...

Grüße.


----------



## PirateSB (14. April 2006)

Boardman schrieb:
			
		

> @dead kennedy
> 
> Nach dem momentanen Stand der Dinge bin Ich dabei(falls mir meine Freundin keine Strich durch die Rechnung macht! )
> 
> Lass uns heute Abend mal telefonieren.



ok - alex kommt vielleicht auch noch mit, fahre aber wohl doch eher mit dem auto... 

...sag doch einfach, du musst arbeiten gehen


----------



## PirateSB (14. April 2006)

MTB-Oetzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> mit dem Zug kommst du nur bis Mettlach; dann hast du schon mal den ersten Uphill mit dem Bike bis zum Atrium in Orcholz  und kannst aufgewärmt starten  ,
> 
> Cu Oetzi



 

oje, bin doch noch mit sparflamme unterwegs, ...noch keine 300 km gefahren dieses jahr... oh weh....


----------



## swift daddy (14. April 2006)

meiner einer kann doch net ... muss lernen für Klausur nä. Woche ... lass mich dann am 07. von der Strecke überraschen


----------



## Einheimischer (14. April 2006)

Ich werde wohl auch lieber passen, fühle mich total schlapp und da ist so 'ne Gewalttour wohl doch nicht ganz das richtige.
Sorry.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (15. April 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wohl auch lieber passen, fühle mich total schlapp und da ist so 'ne Gewalttour wohl doch nicht ganz das richtige.
> Sorry.
> 
> Grüße.



Dann erhol dich mal ein bisschen und lass es dir gut gehen! Ach ja und viele bunte Eier


----------



## PirateSB (15. April 2006)

bin am start.

@limit & leeqwar: fahrt ich jetzt mit dem rad, oder mit dem auto? wollte um 12:00 uhr hier mit dem auto los fahren, ....fahre aber die mittlere gruppe, bin 
noch recht unfit


----------



## leeqwar (15. April 2006)

DeadKennedy schrieb:
			
		

> bin am start.
> 
> @limit & leeqwar: fahrt ich jetzt mit dem rad, oder mit dem auto? wollte um 12:00 uhr hier mit dem auto los fahren, ....fahre aber die mittlere gruppe, bin
> noch recht unfit



ich fahre in einer minute mit dem rad los. limit treffe ich unterwegs. 
wir sehen uns dann in orscholz.


----------



## chris84 (16. April 2006)

war ne sehr geile Tour heute! die strecke wird immer besser!  

ich freu mich schon auf den Marathon, und die Qual in der 2. Runde  und ich hoffe dass viele am Start sein werden (war heut ja schon fast ein kleiner vorgeschmack!) und dass das wetter ordentlich wird!

@leequar&limit: gut zuhause angekommen? ihr verrückten!   was macht dein Schaltwerk limit? sorry nochmal für den beinahe abschuss, zu spät bremsen is bei nicht mehr ganz frischen reifen net so gesund  

war auch schön einen großteil der Forumsmannschaft mal wieder zu sehen! 

und danke an mein Heimfahrtaxi!  

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (16. April 2006)

ja! war ne schöne tour! der marathon wird klasse!

mfg timo


----------



## leeqwar (16. April 2006)

super ausflug. und die überraschungsverpflegungsstelle hat dem ganzen die krone aufgesetzt ! 
die neuen streckenteile fand ich auch sehr ansprechend.

@chris: der heimweg war einsam, nass, windig und "riegel-los". eins dieser grenzerlebnisse


----------



## Limit83 (16. April 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> super ausflug. und die überraschungsverpflegungsstelle hat dem ganzen die krone aufgesetzt !
> die neuen streckenteile fand ich auch sehr ansprechend.
> 
> @chris: der heimweg war einsam, nass, windig und "riegel-los". eins dieser grenzerlebnisse


Muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen! Wo warst du am Ende???


----------



## zeitweiser (16. April 2006)

Hat trotz meiner technischen Probleme am Anfang noch sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Danke an die Elektrofirma am Ortseingang für die Ersatzschraube meiner Sattelbefestigung die mir nach 20m wegen Altersschwäche abgerissen ist. 
Hab  mich noch in  die letzte Gruppe an der Fussgängerbrücke in Saarhölzbach 
beim Anstieg nach Tarben einklinken können.
Danke an Thorsten und sein Team , der die letzte Gruppe mit viel Geduld durch die Wälder geführt hat 
Die Verpflegung in Saarhölzbach war dann noch ein zusätzliches unerwartetes Schmankerl.   
@Saarschleife Wieso ist die Karte der Streckenbeschreibung eigentlich nicht mehr auf der Homepage? 
@Chris Hätte dich gerne mitgenommen, aber 2 Räder im Auto plus 2 Personen hätte nicht geklappt.Netter Zufall, daß der Wiesbacher dich mitgenommen hat. Wo war eigentlich dein Fahrer? 
Ich freu mich auf den 07.05.06.


----------



## chris84 (16. April 2006)

@zeitweiser: das is irgendwie dumm gelaufen, ich war ja viel früher da als er, saß dann hinten im Atrium in der Vermutung dass die anderen gruppen da durch kommen würden... irgendwann dachte ich dann musst doch mal gucken gehen... da war er weg. Hatte mich versucht anzurufen, was ich aber nicht mitbekommen hab und ging dann wohl davon aus dass ich mit Stefan und Timo gefahren bin...
notfalls wär ich halt mitm Bike heimgefahren  
aber passte so ja grad gut! glück gehabt!


----------



## Saarschleife (17. April 2006)

@zeitweiser: Eine Karte gab es noch nie auf unserer Homepage da wir die Strecke aus naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht veröffentlichen dürfen. Letztes Jahr ist mal eine Karte der Strecke hier durch das Forum gegeistert. 
Kann dir aber nicht sagen wo und wer diese Karte eingestellt hat.

Bitte aber alle darum keine genaue Karte der Strecke hier oder sonstwo im Netz zu veröffentlichen. Wir bekommen sonst nur Stress und das führt nur dazu das wir die schönsten Stellen aus der Strecke streichen müssen. 
Das wollen wir nicht und ihr wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
@all: Danke für die vielen positiven Worte.
Wünsch euch noch viel Spaß bei der Saisonvorbereitung und bis zum 07. Mai an der Startlinie. Bringt gutes Wetter mit. Für den Rest sorgen wir.

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (17. April 2006)

Hallo Thorsten
Du hast recht .Ich hab die Karte woanders gesehen.
Also bleibt die Strecke in den Köpfen der Vorfahrerer und der mit Sicherheit zahlreichen Starter gespeichert.
Hab soeben wieder 2 neue Starter aus dem Köllertal davon überzeugt, daß
die Teilnahme an Eurem Marathon zu den Pflichtterminen eines saarländischen
*Mauntenbaikers* gehört.
Für gutes Wetter sorgt auf jeden Fall der Kachelmann.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (17. April 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> ......... davon überzeugt, daß
> die Teilnahme an Eurem Marathon zu den Pflichtterminen eines saarländischen
> *Mauntenbaikers* gehört.
> Für gutes Wetter sorgt auf jeden Fall der Kachelmann.



   

grüsse _T.O.O.L_


----------



## leeqwar (17. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen! Wo warst du am Ende???



ich war später glaub ich in der 2ten gruppe und bin die meiste zeit mit tiegerbähr gefahren. das letzte stück von mettlach aus hoch bin ich mit snoopy schon vor der offiziellen runde gefahren und hab ich mir dann ein 2tes mal verkniffen.
seid ihr nochmal mit hoch ans atrium gefahren ?

@zeitweiser: dich hab ich garnicht entdeckt ? es waren aber wirklich viele teilnehmer... und soooooviele bekannte gesichter...


----------



## zeitweiser (17. April 2006)

Hab mich meiner Altersklasse  entsprechend hinten eingeordnet.


----------



## Limit83 (17. April 2006)

Nee, sind auch nicht mehr mit hinauf, den Anstieg sind wir ja erst vor 2 Wochen bei der Vorfahrt der Kurzstrecke hoch! Wir sind mit der "Spitzengruppe" bis Mettlach und haben uns dann auch sofort auf den Heimweg gemacht. War ein verdammt langer Tag!
@chris: Mein Schaltauge ist noch immer leicht krumm, habs versucht wieder zu richten, so dass es jetzt wieder funktioniert.


----------



## zeitweiser (18. April 2006)

Wer ist denn nun alles beim Marathon dabei?


----------



## chris84 (18. April 2006)

na ich natürlich   und die anderen hier glaub ich mal zumindest so ziemlich alle auch


----------



## Zegger (19. April 2006)

hallo
eigentlich bin ich ja Rennradler   aber zur Abwechslung habe ich mich zum Marathon angemeldet und freu mich schon wie Bolle. 


nur ein bisserl Muffensausen habe ich schon  , bin ja kein geborener MTB er.


deshalb wäre ich für Tips von Spezialisten dankbar


----------



## wimpy (19. April 2006)

bin vieleicht auch dabei steht aber noch nicht 100 prozentig fest weil an diesem wochenende noch ein fussballturnier mit der firma auf dem program steht


----------



## agent_smith (19. April 2006)

bin dabei! 
muchacho, stefanSLS und noch ein kollege sind auch am start...
mfg timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (19. April 2006)

joa bin auch dabei ... obwohl´s  mit Sicherheit keine Jagd nach ner Bestzeit wird da chronischer Zeitmangel     ... aber Spaß wird´s  hoffentlich machen


----------



## Limit83 (19. April 2006)

Zegger schrieb:
			
		

> nur ein bisserl Muffensausen habe ich schon  , bin ja kein geborener MTB er.
> 
> 
> deshalb wäre ich für Tips von Spezialisten dankbar


Lass es bergrunter einfach laufen - Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert - und berghoch ist es fast so wie mit dem Rennrad... Man pedaliert!    
Gruß Limit! (der meint mit "Spezialist" angesprochen zu werden )


----------



## Einheimischer (19. April 2006)

Kannst Limit ruhig glauben, der kam schon mit Federgabel in der Hand zur Welt  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (19. April 2006)




----------



## Einheimischer (19. April 2006)

Süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüss  

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (20. April 2006)

jop fussballturnier abgesagt saarschleife ich komme  
ich werde aber nur die kurzdistanz mitfahren hab die letzten 8 wochen fast nicht fahren können  welche distanzen fährt ihr mit


----------



## 007ike (20. April 2006)

fahre natürlich auch mit!
Hab mich dieses Jahr mal für die Mitteldistanz entschieden. Ich hoffe damit klar zu kommen!


----------



## Oberaggi (20. April 2006)

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch wieder auf die Mitteldistanz gehen.
Ich muss mir jetzt nur noch die Ausreden ausdenken, die ich noch rechtzeitig vorher poste.  
Ich glaube es wird an dem Tag zu heiß oder zu kalt oder zu nass sein.


----------



## 007ike (20. April 2006)

zu ... was auch immer für was????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (21. April 2006)

Chris hat nu doch ne Ronin 80!  

der Marathon kann kommen, mein Bike hat gerade ca ein halbes Kilo abgespeckt   mein Geldbeutel aber auch


----------



## Saarschleife (27. April 2006)

Hallo Saarschleifen-Biker,

Am Donnerstag den 04. Mai 2006 um 12.00 Uhr ist der Anmeldeschluss zum 2. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon.
Nachmeldung nach dem 04. Mai sind nur noch am Veranstaltungswochenende vor Ort (bis Teilnehmerlimit) mÃ¶glich.
Startnummernausgabe und Nachmeldung sind am Samstag von 18.00 - 20.00 Uhr und am Sonntag von 07.30 bis 09.00 Uhr. Die Startnummernausgabe und Nachmeldung schlieÃt am Sonntag pÃ¼nktlich um 09.00 Uhr. SpÃ¤tere Meldungen kÃ¶nnen leider nicht mehr berÃ¼cksichtigt werden. Wir bitten deshalb um rechtzeitige Anreise um einen reibungslosen Ablauf zu ermÃ¶glichen.

Wichtig: Teilnehmer die nicht in der offiziellen Online-Starterliste gefÃ¼hrt werden sind verpflchtet einen Nachweis Ã¼ber die Bezahlung der StartgebÃ¼hr mitzubringen (Kontoauszug etc.).

Bei Nachmeldungen am Veranstaltungswochenende wird aus organisatorischen GrÃ¼nden eine NachmeldegebÃ¼hr von 5â¬ fÃ¤llig.

Alle Infos unter: http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de

Bringt gutes Wetter mit.

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Wiseman (2. Mai 2006)

Habe mich heute für die Mitteldistanz angemeldet.

Freue mich auf Oberaggi und 007ike und alle anderen, die ich noch kenne und die mich noch kennen.

Werde mich aber definitiv hinten einordnen. Vielleicht kann ich meinen Saisonhöhepunkt ja auf dieses Jahr auf die Kirkeler Nikolaustour legen.
Meine int. Härte ist zur Zeit etwas Milchbubenhaft ... wie man hier sehen kann (Danke an Kaete für dieses nette Foto)




Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Oberaggi (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo Wiseman,

das ist ja eine angenehme Überraschung, habe mir schon Sorgen gemacht nach der letzten Tour in Freisen, ob's Dich überhaupt noch gibt.
Dann fehlt ja jetzt nur noch Tozzi!

Die Saarschleife eignet sich hervorragend zum Formaufbau für die Nikolaustour.


----------



## 007ike (2. Mai 2006)

Schön wiseman von dir zu hören! Freue mich auch schon auf ein wiedersehen, wir werden ja vor dem Start noch genügend Zeit haben zum Unterhalten.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Mai 2006)

Schliese mich an, schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören! Noch schöner, dass man dich am Sonntag beim Rennen sieht!!!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo Thorsten
Gibt es irgendwo eine Beschreibung der besten Zuschauerplätze und z.b auch den ca.Zeitpunkt wann das Feld an den Stellen vorbeikommt.
Ich hab ein paar Bekannte die sich das Ganze ansehen wollen.
Der Kachelmann hält hoffentlich Wort


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thorsten
> Gibt es irgendwo eine Beschreibung der besten Zuschauerplätze und z.b auch den ca.Zeitpunkt wann das Feld an den Stellen vorbeikommt.
> Ich hab ein paar Bekannte die sich das Ganze ansehen wollen.
> Der Kachelmann hält hoffentlich Wort



du sprichst mir aus dem herzen. wollte ganz genau das gleiche auch noch fragen.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (3. Mai 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gibt es irgendwo eine Beschreibung der besten Zuschauerplätze und z.b auch den ca.Zeitpunkt wann das Feld an den Stellen vorbeikommt.
> .....t


Hallo 

Zuschauerpunkte

Zuschauerpunkt 1    	 "Sparkassentrail"

Die spektakulärste Abfahrt im Rennen wird von allen Teilnehmern durchfahren.
Zu erreichen: Mit dem Auto bis Mettlach,parken im  Bereich Brücke Mettlach, von dort zu Fuß Richtung Lutwinus Kapelle(Saar-Radweg Richtung Saarhölzbach)ca. 10 Minuten Fußweg.
Wann?  - Spitze Marathon 1. Runde ab ca. 10.20 Uhr
	 - Spitze Marathon 2. Runde ab ca. 12.30 Uhr
	 - Spitze Kruzstrecke ab ca. 10.50 Uhr
	 - Spitze Halbmarathon ab ca. 11.50 Uhr

Zuschauerpunkt 2    	"Waldparkplatz"

Krurze aber extrem steile Abfahrt, garantiert SEHENSWERT!!!!
Zu erreichen: Mit dem Auto bis Saarhölzbach über B51, vorbei am Ort in Richtung Saarburg, letzte Einfahrt Saarhölzbach, dann erste Einfahrt links durch Eisenbahnbrücke, durch Wohngebiet bis Turnhalle, anschließend zu Fuß bis Waldparkplatz (ca. 5 Min Fußweg)
Wann?	 - Spitze Marathon Runde 1 ab ca.10.30 Uhr
	 - Spitze Marathon 2. Runde ab ca. 12.40 Uhr
	 - Spitze Halbmarathon ab ca. 12.00 Uhr

Zuschauerpunkt  3		"Energis-Sprintwertung"

Wie Erik Zabel und Allessandro Pettachi sprinten hier die schnellsten von Marathon und Halbmarathon um Sprintprämien Zu erreichen: Wie Zuschauerpunkt 1 parken im Bereich Brücke Mettlach, anschließend zu Fuß über Marktplatz bis alte Abtei(ca. 5 Minuten Fußweg)
Wann?	 - Spitze Marathon ab ca. 11.00 Uhr 	
	 - Spitze Kurzstrecke ab ca. 11.15 Uhr
	 - Spitze Halbmarathon ab ca. 12.45 Uhr

Zuschauerpunkt  4		"Staustufe Mettlach"

Absoluter Hammeranstieg. Hier kann jeder Biker etwas Aufmunterung und Motivation gebrauchen. Wir zählen auf euch!!!!!!
Zu erreichen: Wie Zuschauerpunkt 1u.3  parken im Bereich Brücke Mettlach.  
Anschließend zu Fuß Straße Bohnenberg neben Autoteile Hoffmann folgen. Am Ende der Straße immer geradeaus bis ihr die ersten gequälten Gesichter seht.
Wann?	 Zuschauerpunkt 3  + 5 Minuten


Gruss  und bis Sonntag

_t.o.o.l_


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2006)

prima, vielen dank.
ist der waldparkplatz-punkt direkt hinter der verpflegungsstelle ? kommt man von dort also auch zu dem teer-anstieg und der extrem steilen rampe, die nur einmal kurz hoch und wieder runter führt ?

schöne online-übersicht der umgebung (leider ohne waldwege):
http://www.stadtplan.net/index.asp?direct=brd/saarland/mettlach/home.html


----------



## Saarschleife (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

im Start/Ziel Bereich findet ihr alle Informationen zu den Zuschauerpunkten natürlich auch wie man diese am besten erreicht. 

Also einfach am So. mal einen Blick darauf werfen.
Bringt gutes Wetter mit. Sieht ja momentan in Sachen Wetter gut aus.

Grüße

Saarschleife


----------



## Saarschleife (3. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> prima, vielen dank.
> ist der waldparkplatz-punkt direkt hinter der verpflegungsstelle ? kommt man von dort also auch zu dem teer-anstieg und der extrem steilen rampe, die nur einmal kurz hoch und wieder runter führt ?
> 
> schöne online-übersicht der umgebung (leider ohne waldwege):
> http://www.stadtplan.net/index.asp?direct=brd/saarland/mettlach/home.html



Hallo leeqwar,

ja das ist nur wenige Meter von der steilen Rampe. 

Grüße


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2006)

ok, danke. dann hab` ich einen orientierungspunkt. 

freue mich auf sonntag.


----------



## Kendooo (4. Mai 2006)

So, ich wär dann auch angemeldet. Jetzt, wo wetter.de ne gute Prognose ausspuckt.
Habt ihr schon Fahrgemeinschaften aus Richtung NK gebildet? SwiftDaddy, wie siehts bei dir aus?


          Kendooo


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Mai 2006)

_t.o.o.l_ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Zuschauerpunkte
> 
> ...


Danke für die Tips
Ist einfach besser wenn man im Vorfeld schon mal checken kann wo die schönsten Plätze sind.
Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle fit und das Wetter hält was es verspricht.
Wir sehen uns am Sonntag.


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Mai 2006)

Auf der Homepage steht, dass die Starnummernausgabe um 9h schließt.
Bei einer Startzeit von 11h (Halbmarathon) ist das wohl etwas übertrieben.
Weiß jemand, ob das nur für die Marathonis gilt, bzw. wie es geregelt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (6. Mai 2006)

hmm... keine Ahnung! ich werd meine Startnummer wie letztes Jahr auch heute Abend holen gehn... dann kann ich sie in Ruhe ans Bike basteln  

Es Wetter is geil! das wird super morgen!


----------



## swift daddy (6. Mai 2006)

werd´ auch schon heute Abend meine Nummer holen gehn ... hauptsächlich weil das morgen sonst eindeutig zu früh wäre zum aufstehn   

Dann ma viel Glück an alle morgen


----------



## PirateSB (6. Mai 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Homepage steht, dass die Starnummernausgabe um 9h schließt.
> Bei einer Startzeit von 11h (Halbmarathon) ist das wohl etwas übertrieben.
> Weiß jemand, ob das nur für die Marathonis gilt, bzw. wie es geregelt ist?



du sprichst mir aus der seele, deshalb habe ich da letzens einfach mal angefragt: gilt (leider) für alle... wer die sachen heute nicht anholen kann, sollte also schauen, dass er bis spätestens 9:00 uhr auf der matte steht.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Mai 2006)

Na super! Als ob so ein Marathon nicht ohnehin schon kostspielig genug wäre, jetzt muss man - wenn man sich nicht gerade über 2h die Beine in den Bauch stehen will - auch noch 2x dahin gurken. Bei allem Verständnis für den Orga-Stress, aber 1h vor Start Nachmelde- bzw. Abholungsschluss hätte, wie sonst auch überall üblich, auch gereicht! Verm. stehen morgen früh ein paar hundert Biker 5 vor 9 an der Ausgabe, dass wird lustig!  

Grüße.

P.s.: Ja, ich bin pingelig!


----------



## leeqwar (6. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Na super! Als ob so ein Marathon nicht ohnehin schon kostspielig genug wäre, jetzt muss man - wenn man sich nicht gerade über 2h die Beine in den Bauch stehen will - auch noch 2x dahin gurken. Bei allem Verständnis für den Orga-Stress, aber 1h vor Start Nachmelde- bzw. Abholungsschluss hätte, wie sonst auch überall üblich, auch gereicht! Verm. stehen morgen früh ein paar hundert Biker 5 vor 9 an der Ausgabe, dass wird lustig!
> 
> Grüße.
> 
> P.s.: Ja, ich bin pingelig!



aber wir haben ja das richtig mittel zur überbrückung der zeit an board, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, herr einheimischer


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> aber wir haben ja das richtig mittel zur überbrückung der zeit an board, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, herr einheimischer



Finger weg von meiner Frau!  

Grüße.


----------



## stefansls (6. Mai 2006)

Und davon auch die Finger weglassen...


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Mai 2006)

Hehe andererseits hätten wir eine reelle Chance, wenn er sich an der ein oder anderen Buddel vergreifen würde. 
Du musst übrigens NICHT mit deinem zweitliebsten Bier vorlieb nehmen  

Grüße.


----------



## swift daddy (6. Mai 2006)

ach ich fand´ das jetzt eben ma grad ganz angenehem, ne schöne Motorrad Tour da hoch zu machen ... das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (6. Mai 2006)

swift daddy schrieb:
			
		

> ... das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden


Schon wieder mit dem Rad nach Orscholz und zurück... Nee nee, 2mal im Jahr reicht mir das!


----------



## wimpy (6. Mai 2006)

ich steh auch schon um 6 auf das ich um 7 losfahren kann  naja kann man nix machen "ich bin jung ich hab zeit"


----------



## chris84 (7. Mai 2006)

@swift daddy: dito 

bin eben heim gekommen, war wie immer supergeil! top organisiert, super strecke, alles perfekt. Und achja, das Wetter war absolut geil! besser gehts ja nimmer! 

ein fettes Merci an alle organisatoren und vor allem an die unermüdlichen Klatscher an der Strecke! 

die par kleinen Streckenänderungen waren wirklich geil!

aber auf das Schlammloch vorm Ziel hätte man wohl verzichten können!
das muss ja wohl absolut nicht sein, auch wenns für die zuschauer vielleicht lustig ist! nächstes Jahr bitte beseitigen!

@Stefan: hättest vielleich doch besser ein paar bierchen abends getrunken  

ich bin auf die Ergebnislisten gespannt!

und nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei! (vorausgesetzt es gibt kein Schlammloch mehr  )

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Zegger (7. Mai 2006)

so bin auch wieder dahemm

für mich als Rennradler war das alles Neuland und ich weiß nicht ob ich sowas noch mal fahre  in meinem Alter ist mir das ein bisserl zu gefährlich  

Pünktlich um 14.00Uhr kam ich über die Ziellinie


----------



## swift daddy (7. Mai 2006)

kann Chris84 nur beipflichten ... sau geile Strecke un alle super organisiert...

Aber am Schluss war ich SOWAS von IM ARSCH, aber Spaß hat´s  trotzdem gemacht


----------



## 007ike (7. Mai 2006)

Schließe mich dem allgemeinem Lob gerne an. Strecke ist richtig krass! Die technik Sektionen sind nicht mehr zu überbieten! 
Waren auch nur 2 absolute Kleinigkeiten die mich gestört haben, zum einen das bereits erwähnte Schlammloch kurz vorm Ziel! Klar ist man als MTbiker so was gewohnt, aber nach all dem Regen und Schlamm der letzten Monate hätte ich da heute echt drauf verzichten können.
Und 2. fand ich das mit 9 Uhr Nummer haben und 11 Uhr Start auch nicht toll. Aber auch nicht so schlimm. Wenn es für die Orga kein großes Problem wäre das zu ändern, fände ich es schön, wenn nicht, was solls.

Auf alle Fälle war es eine richtig gute Veranstaltung und mit der Strecke spielt ihr in einer ganz großen Liga! Wäre doch gelacht wenn ihr nicht den Vulkanbike in Daun beerben könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (7. Mai 2006)

Schliese mich in allen Punkten an. Von Schlammloch und 9 Uhr Reglung (zumindest für den Halbmarathon) mal abgesehen, wars heute perfekt. Strecke, Atmosphäre und Wetter waren absolut genial  

Grüße.


----------



## zeitweiser (7. Mai 2006)

Auch von mir ein grosses Lob an die Orga.  
Lob auch an Kachelmann der Wort gehalten hat und uns nach dem langen Winter
endlich mal ein Rennen in kurz ermöglichte.
Die Strecke war insbesondere in zweiten Teil des Marathons kaum noch zu toppen.
Die Techniksequenzen und der Ausflug Richtung Tarben haben die Strecke super aufgewertet.  
Ergebnislisten sind online.
Auf ein Wiedersehen im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## wimpy (7. Mai 2006)

hat mir heute auch sehr gut gefallen ok das mit dem schlammloch war echt für´n arsch  aber der rest war echt super riesen lob an die streckenposten die ihren job echt super gemacht haben   geiles wetter geile strecke bin nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder am start


----------



## Kendooo (7. Mai 2006)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass heute einfach alles gestimmt hat. Ein super tolle und anspruchsvolle Strecke (für mich zu anspruchsvoll), super Organisation und ich hab mich über jeden Zuschauer gefreut, der sogar mir noch zugejubelt hat. Echt ne tolle Veranstaltung. Weiter so. Würde mich aber für den Halbmarathon über 2 oder 3 Startblöcke freuen. So waren am Anfang auf den ersten Trails einfach zu viele Leute unterwegs. Und die letzte fiese Rampe aus Blech fand ich ja richtig lustig, nur das Schlammloch war nix.

      Kendooo


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Mai 2006)

Was soll ich da noch ergänzen?
Eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung!  
Nur die Anstiege waren dieses Jahr gefühlt etwas steiler.  

Bezüglich Schlammloch und 9h Abholung schließe ich mich an.  

Waschplatz und Duschen könnten wieder ein Thema werden, wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, aber dann hat sich das Thema Schlammloch erledigt.


----------



## chantre72 (8. Mai 2006)

Ganz großes Lob an die Veranstalter! Super Veranstaltung mit starkem Publikum.  

Hat einfach alles gepasst! Sogar das Wetter  

Wir werden nächstes Jahr 100% wieder teilnehmen.


----------



## leeqwar (8. Mai 2006)

war zwar nicht so ganz mein tag, aber die strecke hat trotzdem viel spass gemacht. auch die stimmung an der strecke war klasse.
von schlammloch und früher anreise war ich auch nicht unbedingt begeistert, aber das sind kleinigkeiten, die sich nächstes jahr sicher ändern lassen...
also dickes lob an die veranstalter !


----------



## crazyeddie (8. Mai 2006)

tolle veranstaltung, ich hab sogar meinen preis von letztem jahr noch gekriegt - war bezeichnenderweise ne luftpumpe :-D hat aber trotz den platten spaß gemacht. immerhin musste ich nicht bis zur siegerehrung warten ;-)


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (8. Mai 2006)

Saarländischer Rundfunk  -  Sportarena
Das war ja ein Bericht ! Zitat: "Auch *EIN* Saarländer hat gewonnen: auf der Kurzstrecke siegte Scholtes Jürgen ,......................... ...:", 
Die Penner haben wohl nicht gemerkt, das auch eine saarländische Frau den Marathon gewonnen hat. 
Na wer wohl ?  

CU 
T O O L

PS: Glückwunsch an Jürgen


----------



## PirateSB (9. Mai 2006)

habt ihr zufällig den blitzer kurz vor der ausfahrt (a8 aus sb kommend) gesehen? kann ja fast kein zufall sein, so früh am morgen???!!!!   konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig bremsen (hoffe ich zumindest).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (9. Mai 2006)

joa auch gesehen ... schätze ma da werden auch einige n schönes Foto haben   

ich stimme dem Kendooo zu dass das evtl. am Anfang n bisschen anders geregelt sein sollte zwecks Verkehr auf den Singletrails 2-3Km nach dem Start ... aber ansonsten absolut TOP


----------



## Wiseman (9. Mai 2006)

Ich kann mich auch nur anschliessen. Die Strecke war super. Nächstes Jahr mit etwas Training, kann ich auch die Anstiege wieder geniessen 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Wiseman (9. Mai 2006)

Ich würde mich für die GPS-Daten des diesjährigen Saarschleifen-Marathons interessieren. Hat jemand aufgezeichnet?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Oberaggi (10. Mai 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich für die GPS-Daten des diesjährigen Saarschleifen-Marathons interessieren. Hat jemand aufgezeichnet?
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman


Ja, ich. Sind aber ein paar Lücken drin gewesen, da wir durch den tiefen Wald geradelt sind.

Wer Interesse hat bitte PM an mich


----------



## Wiseman (10. Mai 2006)

@Oberaggi: Danke.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (10. Mai 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich. Sind aber ein paar Lücken drin gewesen, da wir durch den tiefen Wald geradelt sind.



Kannst Du die Datei bitte wieder entfernen !     --->



			
				Saarschleife schrieb:
			
		

> @zeitweiser: Eine Karte gab es noch nie auf unserer Homepage da wir die Strecke aus naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht veröffentlichen dürfen. Letztes Jahr ist mal eine Karte der Strecke hier durch das Forum gegeistert.
> Kann dir aber nicht sagen wo und wer diese Karte eingestellt hat.
> 
> Bitte aber alle darum keine genaue Karte der Strecke hier oder sonstwo im Netz zu veröffentlichen. Wir bekommen sonst nur Stress und das führt nur dazu das wir die schönsten Stellen aus der Strecke streichen müssen.
> ...



Wenn es sein muß, kannst du sie per PM verteilen, aber nicht öffentlich ins Netz stellen.

Gruß
T O O L


----------



## Oberaggi (10. Mai 2006)

_t.o.o.l_ schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du die Datei bitte wieder entfernen !     --->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Datei. 
Sorry, hab's vergessen und geändert


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (11. Mai 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Datei.
> Sorry, hab's vergessen und geändert



Supi, gibt ein extra E-Alkfrei das nächste Mal   

Grüsse
T O O L


----------



## Oberaggi (11. Mai 2006)

_t.o.o.l_ schrieb:
			
		

> Supi, gibt ein extra E-Alkfrei das nächste Mal
> 
> Grüsse
> T O O L


So macht man mit eigener Dummheit noch ein Geschäft.  

Aber gut dass Du das E-A ansprichst: Letztes Jahr gab's das Zeug bis zum Abwinken und dieses Jahr war der Stand ziemlich schnell zu. Das muss wieder besser werden. 

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind noch eine ernste Kritik: 
Wie schon angesprochen gab es am Anfang beim ersten Trail direkt einen Stau wegen Überfüllung. Die Stelle ist zwar eigentlich nicht besonders schwer, aber so bald der erste stehen bleibt geht nichts mehr, bzw. alle gehen.
Startblöcke könnten was bringen oder vielleicht kann man das Feld auch anders auseinanderziehen. Andererseits ist danach das Feld gut auseinandergezogen.
Eine Alternative ist natürlich einfach schnell zu starten und vor dem Stau durchfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (11. Mai 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> So macht man mit eigener Dummheit noch ein Geschäft.
> 
> Aber gut dass Du das E-A ansprichst: Letztes Jahr gab's das Zeug bis zum Abwinken und dieses Jahr war der Stand ziemlich schnell zu. Das muss wieder besser werden.


Genau, wird gemacht



			
				Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> ....Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind noch eine ernste Kritik:
> Wie schon angesprochen gab es am Anfang beim ersten Trail direkt einen Stau wegen Überfüllung. Die Stelle ist zwar eigentlich nicht besonders schwer, aber so bald der erste stehen bleibt geht nichts mehr, bzw. alle gehen.
> Startblöcke könnten was bringen oder vielleicht kann man das Feld auch anders auseinanderziehen. Andererseits ist danach das Feld gut auseinandergezogen.
> Eine Alternative ist natürlich einfach schnell zu starten und vor dem Stau durchfahren.



Stimmt. Wir würden eigentlich gerne die Hauptstrasse runterstarten, dann hätte man das Problem Engstelle umgangen und das Startfeld wäre schnell auseinandergezogen. Aber Die Sperrung für jeweils 10 min  der Strasse vom Start bis in den Wald ist ein Problem für die Behörden ( obwohl es eigentlich egal ist, *wo* für  10 min gesperrt wird). Aber unsere beiden Profiorganisatoren arbeiten  daran. Wir wollen ja noch besser werden  

Grüsse
 T O O L


----------



## Wiseman (11. Mai 2006)

@t.o.o.l.:
Also ich muss sagen, dafür dass es der 2. Marathon dort ist, leidet ihr nur an Kinderkrankheiten, die alle haben. Ihr seid also definitiv auf dem richtige Weg und die große Teilnehmerzahl gibt euch recht.
Beim letzten Erbeskopfmarathon war der Start direkt ein Stück die Skipiste hoch und dann erst in den Wald (Schleife durch den Start/Ziel-Bereich).
Ist auch eine Idee, das Feld auseinanderzuziehen :-D

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Oberaggi (11. Mai 2006)

Ja ich muss auch noch mal sagen, dass es wirklich eine gelungene Veranstaltung ist. 
Für meinen Geschmack hat es auch den richtigen Mix aus Waldautobahn und Trails.  
So eine Einführungsrunde ist sicher schon wegen der Zuschauer schöner.
Am Erbeskopf hatten sie vorletztes Jahr den Start an der Skipiste und da hat es sich direkt gut auseinandergezogen.
Letztes Jahr ging es in Thalfang am Weiher los und so wie ich mich erinner gab es da auch in der Einführungrunde schon Stau an einer relativ harmlosen Strecke.


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Mai 2006)

Hier gibts noch ein paar schöne Stoß-und Fahrbilder von einem markanten Punkt der Strecke,Da wo der Höllenlärm war.Erster Trail nach der Schleuse Mettlach.
http://www.funbiker.gmxhome.de/ unter Events 2006
Hatten bei euch auch ein paar Höhenmeter gefehlt?


----------



## 007ike (13. Mai 2006)

Hab keinen Höhenmesser. Vom feeling waren es aber genug!


----------



## wimpy (13. Mai 2006)

ich bin kurzstrecke gefahren und laut meinem höhenmesser waren es 825hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matz-melon (13. Mai 2006)

Hi,

naja ein paar Höhenmeter die fehlen ist gut. Sollten es nicht laut Veranstallter 2700Hm sein. Mein Polar blieb bei knapp unter 2300Hm stehen. Ich dachte schon ich hätte irgendwo versehentlich abgekürzt.  
Aber egal, es war ein genialer Marathon und eine super Organisation. Außer ein paar wenige Streckenpfosten, die hätte eine netteres Gesicht machen könnnen. Manscher hat wohl mehr gelitten als ich.

Also dann bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß Matz


----------



## squirrel (13. Mai 2006)

[*albern-sei*]
Ein Strecken*pf*osten guckt leider immer gleich. Aber vielleicht könnte man sie ja schön bemalen  
[/*albern-sei*]

Die Strecke war absolut hammer-genial. Die Mühen dern Organisatoren haben sich wirklich gelohnt und nicht nur dafür, dass es erst der 2. Marathon war, war das eine 1a Veranstaltung. Andere, selbst "traditionsreichere" Veranstaltungen haben im Vergleich wirkliche Defizite. Was bis jetzt am SBM kritisiert wurde, sind meiner Meinung nach wirklich Lapalien. Und wenn über 600 oft ja echt kritische Fahrer (so viele waren es doch, oder?) nicht mehr Kritikpunkte finden (wollen und können), dann wäre ich als Orga-Team schon ein wenig stolz!


----------



## matz-melon (13. Mai 2006)

Naja, das die Streckpfosten immer gleich gucken stimmt nicht ganz. Ea gibt ja auch dicke und dünne und lange und kurze. Du musst mal den Pfosten ganz genau beobachten, was der für ein Gesicht macht, wenn Du mit ca. 40 Km/h auf ihn zugeflogen kommst! Also ich meine manchmal in ihren Gesichter doch einen Anflug von Angst zu sehen. 

Zum SBM-Orga-Team kann ich nur sagen: Hut ab und weiter so. Ich bin im nächsten Jahr auf jedenfall wieder dabei. Es sei den der nächste Pfosten ist stärker als ich.  

Also dann

Matz


----------



## squirrel (13. Mai 2006)

Ich hab jetzt zwar keine besondere Beziehung zu Strecken*pf*osten, aber grundsätzlich sind mir diese recht sympathisch:






Wenn du mehr der agressive Fahrer bist, könnte dir allerdings folgende Art *Pf*osten eher entgegenkommen...





Aber mal ganz davon abgesehen denke ich, dass diejenigen Strecken*po*sten, die nichts mit Biken am Hut haben, u.U. auch keinen sonderlichen Gefallen an ihrer besonderen "Freizeitbeschäftigung" finden. Und wenn dann einer von uns mit zig Sachen auf sie zurast, wird dem ein oder anderen doch bestimmt mal mulmig... Immerhin haben sie einen guten Job gemacht, aber wo du die Optik ansprichst: Vielleicht wäre ja solch ein Strecken*po*sten auch mal was...





Ob das jetzt wiederum nicht sogar zu übleren Unfällen führen würde wäre noch zu testen... 

Nix für ungut


----------

